
The Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger Language of Dieting - moonka
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/10/tech-industry-diet-products-have-whole-new-language/574390/?single_page=true
======
smn1234
"bodies" ... "they’re now just another device to be managed"

